# Was the OOW asleep?



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Courtesy of MARS, the title says it all (maybe).

http://www.nautinst.org/mars/mars06/200601.html


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hard to believe your eyes. Don't know about asleep more like under the affluence of inkahol hic! (K) Was Gulpers driving?


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Unbelievable! Towards the end of the clip, the prop wash would seem to indicate she's still going ahead!


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

that is incredible was the ships cat doing is steering ticket


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Tmac1720 said:


> Hard to believe your eyes. Don't know about asleep more like under the affluence of inkahol hic! (K) Was Gulpers driving?


Oul hand,

Well I never ............. and a happy New Year to you too! You should know by now that I never stuff the touch ...... much! (Pint) 

Anyway, amazing clip! Very similar cir***stances to an incident on Anglesey in July 2000. See photograph in Gallery (Thumb) 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6272/password/0/sort/1/cat/all/page/3


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> Oul hand,
> 
> Well I never ............. and a happy New Year to you too! You should know by now that I never stuff the touch ...... much! (Pint)
> 
> ...


Were you driving that one as well ????


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Tmac1720 said:


> Were you driving that one as well ????


Oul hand,

No way! Just helped sort out her problems.

What's this nonsense then ....... open season on Gulpers? (Jester)


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

Tonga said:


> Courtesy of MARS, the title says it all (maybe).
> 
> http://www.nautinst.org/mars/mars06/200601.html


Reminded me of the time we were stuck at anchor, off the Bar at Liverpool. Stuck there for a couple of weeks on the San Veronico, 1961, we were waiting to go up to Stanwell (?) The Manchester Ship Canal was blocked by a sunken sand barge. When we finally got inside Eastam Lock, the tug that pulled the stern, let go and shot off...straight into the pier, looked as though he wanted to block the canal again...or wanted to shift the soot out of his funnel the hard way!! Vix


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

flyer682 said:


> Unbelievable! Towards the end of the clip, the prop wash would seem to indicate she's still going ahead!


Yes, David, notwithstanding a slight bump that might have jolted his hand as he read the latest email, there seemed no desire whatsoever to reduce the M/E speed and Full Ahead is being used regardless of the new medium through which the ship is now (not) moving.....


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

For the first 10 secs after the grounding, there's no prop wash to be seen,nor much movement on the bridge. Either the main engine was restarted or the rudder was
over to port and the put amidships ...............very strange. One almost gets the
feeling that there was no one on the bridge at all.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

The associated report states that the CO was the only one on the bridge at the time. I wonder what his excuse was????


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Asleep no doubt, probably exhausted after doing continuous 6on/6off (or perhaps even 4on/4off), as well as having to do standbys and cargo.
Such is the lot with todays minimum manning regulations.


----------



## Bob Davies (Dec 9, 2005)

Reminds me of the time (Feb 1970) on the good ship (not) Manes P.I haf joined her in Jarrow after being sold to the Greeks (Never got to know the name of the owners).
We sailed for Canada and went straight into an Atlantic storm.This continued all the way across - until we entered the Bay of Fundy where the sea was as flat as a table top.Everybody - but everybody was completely shattered and immediately turned in.
Three hours later the storm caught us up and we dragged the anchor for about 3 miles and straight on to the rocks near St. John New Brunswick.After another three days the storm died down and half the crew got off before the storm started again.Not a very nice experience.I was in the same vicinity a couple of years later and the ship was being broken up where she lay.Shame really cos the trip was supposed to be USA to Argentina for a year.During that time the military was in government in Greece and I believe the 2nd mate was taken home and charged with "disrupting the economy of the country".However - I spent 10 days in a hotel - all exes paid.(with the bad comes the good!!!!"
Bob


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

The pictures reminded me of the time I was onboard my first ship the M/S Else Reith in 1967, we left Kiel Canal at night and the helmsman hadn't noticed that the 3rd mate had dozed off, we ran at full ahead on to a sand bank of the coast of Denmark, lucky for the crew (most of us were asleep) it was sand and not rocks. We eventualy got off with the assistance of 3 fishing boats. There is a photo of the ship aground in my gallery.

Frank


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

lot to be said for thegood old days, before technology, and crewcutbacks, THATS LIFE in the 21st century will get worse, bring back the old days.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

I was at home on vacation when I received a call from the company asking if all the navigational equipment was working. It seems that the ship I had left had run full speed up on the beach at Savona Italy.
Managed to miss all the tankers at Vada anchorage and found the only little sandy beach surrounded by rocks. 
It was the engineer that first noted that something was wrong when the engine temperatures started to rise. He called the c/e and he investigated . Looked out the port and saw cars whizing by very close. Knew that was not supposed to be (a bright engineer) and called the captain.
He went on the bridge and found the second mate still sound asleep. Watch on watch for a long trip from nort Norway does take its toll.
The ship Robertsons "Tourmaline"


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

One person that was wide awake was the camera operator; a bit of a shame really because if only he had not messed about with his camera and its zoom setting in his excitement, it would be a better video..


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

The Mate may have left the main engine ahead for a purpose. If he'd stopped it, the ship would slip back into the water and flood. Keeping the hole on the rock is a good idea!


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Tonga,

To be fair though, you can't really blame the camera operator for getting a wee bit excited. 
After all, it's not every day that a coaster decides to park on his breakwater with the 'pedal to the metal' ! (Thumb)


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

Maybe the camera was shaking because the operator was looking to see if he had the ship's cellphone number with his other hand? LOL


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Vik very good. (Applause) 

Mind you, had he got through maybe the dialogue would have been: _"Thank you for calling, we are very busy right now and your call is in a queue, but please hold"_


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

Tonga said:


> Vik very good. (Applause)
> 
> Mind you, had he got through maybe the dialogue would have been: _"Thank you for calling, we are very busy right now and your call is in a queue, but please hold"_


If he got the usual 'canned' music do you think it would have been ROCK & ROLL? Vix


----------

